# Why Do Gelding's Hips Creak?



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

So i've noticed this several times in the past but have never taken the time to figure it out... why do some gelding's hips "creak" when they trot?
I've only observed this in geldings and more than one. It only happens when they trot & it's sort of a creaking/grunting sound.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I heard it was air going in and out of the sheath. I don't remember where I read that though.


----------



## erinxallxover (Jun 21, 2010)

I have no idea, but I've always wondered what it was too..


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've also heard it's from air going in the sheath. But I remember someone saying their mare had that same noise too, so hmm...


----------



## anshorsenut88 (Dec 27, 2010)

Yea its always been weird to me lol. I ve heard its only a gelding thing. I can't wait to see what responses you get! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yup, not the hips. It's the sheath-squeak! If anyone's heard that in a mare -- I hope her name is Lady G!


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow! I never would have thought that. I was wondering about this, too. My TB does this, but not my arab and I always thought it was a size thing or a weight thing. Crazy.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

interesting observations regarding "sheath squeak"--

Jessica Jahiel's HORSE-SENSE Newsletter Archives

Learning About Horse Riding Online: Sheath Noises In Geldings


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Time for the W-D 40?! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I have been told it means the sheath is dirty.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I dont think it would be dirt because my trainers horse squeaks more after being clean
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

I've heard that it's because they can lock air in thier stifle joint or muscle or something.


----------



## anshorsenut88 (Dec 27, 2010)

Eastowest said:


> interesting observations regarding "sheath squeak"--
> 
> Jessica Jahiel's HORSE-SENSE Newsletter Archives
> 
> Learning About Horse Riding Online: Sheath Noises In Geldings


Thanks Eastowest! Those were interesting articles. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

SugarPlumLove said:


> I've heard that it's because they can lock air in thier stifle joint or muscle or something.


That's what I had always thought. I've heard of the sheath thing, but I know a few mares, including my own, who occasionally "crack." My mare didn't start it until about a year ago (a little after she turned 6) and it only occurs when she's been standing around for awhile, so the air thing would make sense...


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>That's what I had always thought. I've heard of the sheath thing, but I know a few mares, including my own, who occasionally "crack." My mare didn't start it until about a year ago (a little after she turned 6) and it only occurs when she's been standing around for awhile, so the air thing would make sense... _

The "sheath squeak" sound from geldings/stallions is pretty distinctive and doesn't sound like cracking/popping joints so much-- plus it is usually rhythmic and occurs every stride or every few strides.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Eastowest said:


> Learning About Horse Riding Online: Sheath Noises In Geldings


I find that one hard to believe. The noise is physiologically not psychologically induced.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> I find that one hard to believe. The noise is physiologically not psychologically induced. _

I think what the article was saying is that a horse which feels stressed or tense might tense its body,(stiffen its muscles, brace its body, "tighten up" etc.)-- thus its psychological stress causes a physiological response.... which can result in increased sheath squeak......?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> I find that one hard to believe. The noise is physiologically not psychologically induced.


Ask a bloke if his 'bits' relax and drop lower when he is relaxed, and tighten up and draw up higher when he is stressed. Bet you will be surprised by the answer


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> I find that one hard to believe. The noise is physiologically not psychologically induced.


I agree with you... it's just air. I think some people feel the need to create an ingenious solution to a non existant problem :lol:


Edited to add: I've had relaxed geldings, non-stall kept, make that noise. Movement creates a vaccuum so to speak and draws in and expels air.. period. Has nothing to do with stress


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

qtrhrsecrazy said:


> I agree with you... it's just air. I think some people feel the need to create an ingenious solution to a non existant problem :lol:
> 
> 
> Edited to add: I've had relaxed geldings, non-stall kept, make that noise. Movement creates a vaccuum so to speak and draws in and expels air.. period. Has nothing to do with stress


The type of relaxation being referred to here isn't horses sunning themselves with drinks that have umbrellas in them all day long. It is relaxation under saddle.


----------



## wildhorsesgone (Jan 13, 2011)

*Thunder thighs.*

If the sound you are speaking of is what I think you are speaking of, it’s caused from the upper part of the rear legs rubbing together between the legs. Until the horse sweats just a bit in that area, it makes that sound. Stallions, mares and geldings all make that sound when they first begin to trot until they begin to sweat.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

That's the thing though, mares DO NOT make the sound. I personally have not ridden enough stallions to know, but the two I have ridden did not make the sound. I have only ever heard geldings make the sound in 26 years of being around horses.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Stallions do it too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

